# The best place to purchase aquatic plants on-line?



## dazcoops (12 Jan 2009)

Hello everyone,

Just about to start a new planted tank, where is the best place to buy plants on-line??

This is what i want to buy.

Hemianthus callitrichoides
Pogostemon helferi
Staurogyne sp.
Blyxa japonica 

Cheers
Darren


----------



## Thomas McMillan (12 Jan 2009)

From our sponsors of course! 
www.aquaessentials.co.uk and www.thegreenmachineonline.co.uk


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Jan 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> From our sponsors of course!
> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk and http://www.thegreenmachineonline.co.uk



Except for Blyxa japonica, you can try a post in the Sale/Wanted section of the forum too.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Jan 2009)

Blyxa Japonica is availble from Plants Alive


----------



## dazcoops (12 Jan 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> From our sponsors of course!
> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk and http://www.thegreenmachineonline.co.uk




Thought you would probably suggest them,

Thanks for the help.

Darren.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Jan 2009)

dazcoops said:
			
		

> Thomas McMillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquaspot world are good but the shipping costs are high so only worth it if you are buying a decent amount of plants.
I also buy from Plants alive, the quality is pretty decent. You might aswell buy stems from there, because they grow quickly and will be near enough as good quality as tropica within a few weeks, then buy your slow growing cyrpts, anubias sp etc from our spondors, because you get a very healthy, well established plant.

Or if you have a local Maidenhead Aquatics close buy, they sell aquafleur plants which are similar to tropica, checker this thread for pics: 
viewtopic.php?f=35&t=3135&p=42638&hilit=aquafleur#p42638
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=4075&start=0&hilit=aquafleur

Pets at home stores usually sell tropica, but they do not keep them very well, so ask when the deleivery date is and go straight in for some real bargains!


----------



## Vito (15 Jan 2009)

Hey Darren, I've used http://www.java-plants.com/ and they came in top condition and all in neat seperate bags which made it ideal, I think its Â£30 min order but they have many diffrent plants and I will be using them again soon.

Vito


----------



## dazcoops (21 Jan 2009)

thanks for the help, most of my plants turned up and they are good quality.

Anyone know where i can get Pogostemon helferi?

Its a no go with the green machine and aquatic essentials on that one.

Thanks

Darren.


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Jan 2009)

Where did you choose to go in the end?
How much Pogostemon helferi do you need?


----------



## The Green Machine (21 Jan 2009)

We have plenty of Pogestemon and always carry it on stock,


----------



## dazcoops (22 Jan 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Where did you choose to go in the end?
> How much Pogostemon helferi do you need?




I used the green machine for the Hemianthus callitrichoides, Pogostemon helferi and the Staurogyne sp.

And plants alive for the Blyxa japonica.

The Pogostemon helferi turned up today seperatly from the green machine.

Again i was impressed by the quality of the plants from both companys, i think you probably pay a bit more than you would at a maindenhead aquatics or somewhere like that, but its worth it.

Cheers
Darren


----------

